# [mssql] smalldatetime



## kesnw (22. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich benutze den SQL Server Enterprise Manager. Ich habe eine Spalte in meiner Tabelle vom Datentyp smalldatetime. Wenn ich nun den Wert "21.06.2005 13:33:34" speichern möchte wird daraus automatisch "21.06.2005 13:34:00". Warum?

Ein hoch auf das kostenlose MySQL, das macht wenigstens was man will


----------



## andi_g69 (22. Juni 2005)

Ich bezweifle, dass MySQL tut was man _will_, es ist doch eher so, das eine Software tut, was man ihr _sagt_...
Und genauso macht der MS SQL Server genau das was Du ihm sagt. Smalldatetime rundet Eingaben auf die nächste volle Minute. Das kann man auch den BOL entnehmen, genauso wie die Datums-Bereiche der Datentypen. 
Wenn Du sekundengenaue Datums- bzw Zeitwerte speichern möchtest, dann musst Du datetime als Datentyp nehmen.


----------

